# Toronto Meeting: Thursday, October 24, 2002



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The next meeting for the Toronto IBS Self Help Group is going to held (for this monthly only) on the 2nd last week of this month. We will be meeting on Thursday, October 24, as usual at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm. Attendance has generally been sporadic and it makes it difficult for us to arrange for guest speakers without having a feeling for how many people will be attending our next meeting(s). If you are able, please let us know at our upcoming meeting whether you will be able to attend subsequent meetings. We have been working with the organizers of the 2003 Women's Health Matters Forum and Expo. to organize the annual IBS session. We are happy to report that the session will occur as usual during the 2 day important Women's health event. The forum will be held on January 17-18, 2003 at the Metro Toronto Covention Centre, South Building. We will have more information about this as we get get closer to the event. We have received copies of a new brochure with some good general IBS information. The brochure includes several patient symptom tracker pages which was designed to help you or your doctor monitor and manage your IBS symptoms. The IBS Self Help Group is identified on the back of the brochure as a resource for people to turn to for more information. I I will be making the brochures available at the next meeting for those interested in having a copy.







If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Hope to see you on October 24. Jeffrey D. Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help and Support Groupibs###ibsgroup.org http://www.ibsgroup.org


----------

